

What is blue and how do we see color? - ComputerGuru
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/what-is-blue-and-how-do-we-see-color-2015-2

======
azeirah
That's some serious mindfuckery going on there.

You cannot see colors you don't have a name for... I wonder how much this
extends to other parts of our life, maybe I should go read a dictionary!

